# Wobbles...the wobbly cat



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to see some cats today and feel in love with this guy. He is being fostered along with 11 other cats in a heated garage converted into a cat sanctuary. I have too many stairs to adopt him but thought I would share his video.


----------



## bluepearlmoon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Wobbles*

Aw, what a sweet boy! I can see why you fell for him. I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww Wobbles doesn't let his disability get in the way of playing and acting like a happy cat! Cats are amazing aren't they? Esp this cutie pie.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy tears to start my morning. God Bless the person fostering these cats esp Wobbles in her converted garage. He is awesome. Special needs cats are the best companions ever! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad it made you smile. As soon as I got there he was all over me and continuously attacked the strings hanging from my jacket the whole time I was there wobbling all the way. While every other fur ball was interested in the bag of treats I brought, all he wanted to do was play. He is an awesome cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! I hope he finds a forever home! He and Willow are special kitties!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Baby gates. Call me a sucker, but I like the idea of finding solutions to those pesky can't adopt problems. You're down stairs, block off the upstairs. You're upstairs give him a lift and then block off the downstairs. Mr. Wobbles who I'd rename Weebles as he certainly does not fall down could live with you - come on you know you want him - and have no fear of un-weeble like behavior involving the stairs.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh My. He reminds me of my pet rat. She has something called HED or Hind end Degeneration. She has been walking just like that for a while now. Dosent slow her down none. Funny thing is I am calling her Weeble..Woble but dont fall down.  Never give up.

May I add that what my rat has may be very different. I am not a vet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Weebles wooble but they don't fall down.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Coonbobcat.....excellent! I enjoyed that!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

it says he was rescued from hoarding.... its almost as if he permanently walks like theres all kinds of stuff in his way


----------

